# Cornerstone Farm Abba *S



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is joining our ranch on January 8th!!!!!!!!!!!

I am SOOOOO excited that I can not even contain myself!!!!!!!!!!

:leap: :fireworks: :wahoo: :dance: :leap: :fireworks: :snowbounce: :snowbounce:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Allison! :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

crissa - you have no idea how excited I am. Obviously "someone" had a plan for me when not every doe that Joe bred did not take!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

YAY!! so happy for you.. he is a beautiful man


i just sold one of my bucks cause i have too many


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...I am so happy for you.... :leap: :leap: :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This will put me at 2 AGS nigis, 1 AGS (i think) Nubian, and then Turner that we are not sure about what we are going to do with him.

Now, if Joe threw my a joey, then he will probobly stay - but NO more bucks for me!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! That is so exciting Allison!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have talked to Barb, at Cornerstone and what a sweet - sweet lady!!!! I am so happy to have one of her goaties!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Barb is one of the nicest people I have ever met. She helped us soo much when we were newbies and actually gave us a doe because she decided not to sell a doe we had been interested in. She is very special!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She really is an amazing person. Even though I am not purchasing directly from her, she has offered any and all information that I would like!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats Allison!! :stars: That is so very exciting!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She LOVES her goats! And they are all so healthy and great weights, her place is beautiful and so are all of her animals.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:stars: Congrats :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Awesome! He'll fit right in with Blue.....and make you some gorgeous kids!! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you know if Ceasar's Villa has a website?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't see a picture, but congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> I can't see a picture, but congrats!


she didnt post a picture


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 


thanks stacy!!!! :slapfloor: I wasn't sure, but I thought I'd point that out anyway. . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a link to his picture -

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5858


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

kelebek said:


> crissa - you have no idea how excited I am. Obviously "someone" had a plan for me when not every doe that Joe bred did not take!!


Yep, that's true! I sure hope you get some little Joey's and Jolene's though. :wink: I'm excited for you!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on getting Abba!!! :stars:



> Do you know if Ceasar's Villa has a website?


They did but shut it down a couple years back when they retired.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

> Do you know if Ceasar's Villa has a website?


They did but shut it down a couple years back when they retired.[/quote]

A crying shame :tears: I loved Caesar's Villa and am so happy to have the genetics in my herd!
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, we had some Cornerstone Farm ND goats here before we sold out of ND.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Abba comes home on the 16th - :leap: :leap: :dance: :dance: :stars: :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!! We will need TONS of pics when you get him! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh you so know it!


----------

